# UK student wins Microsoft Excel World Championship



## Smitty (Aug 8, 2011)

I never even knew there was such a thing:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14401766


----------



## Atroxell (Aug 8, 2011)

I actually saw this reported on local news here in California the other day and I have to admit it surprised me to see it.

The only unfortunate part of the reporting is that no one seems to be willing to describe what she did to approach or achieve her win. 

I'm curious as all get out to find out what kinds of challenges they were given in this competition. 

I probably won't be able to actually do the challenges, but I'm still curious.


----------



## Domski (Aug 9, 2011)

> Q. Who can participate in the Competition?
> A. Anyone may participate in the initial round of testing, but to participate in the World Championships, candidates must be students that are enrolled in an approved, degree-seeking academic institution recognized by the state or country in which it operates is eligible to participate in Certiport's Worldwide Competition on Microsoft Office. Students must also be between the ages of 13 and 22 (as of June 15, 2011).



I guess that rules most of us out anyway.

Dom


----------



## Michael M (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmm,doesn't rule me out......I've been 21, lots of times !!


----------



## al_b_cnu (Sep 7, 2011)

Did anyone else spot the deliberate mistake in the article - looks like the journalist wouldn't get a 100% score


----------



## Taul (Sep 7, 2011)

nice article.
just a bit odd that they would be using version 2007 for the competition


----------



## al_b_cnu (Sep 8, 2011)

... and even odder that the journalist is using version 2003 :-/


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 8, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cool if there was a *REAL* World Championships!!!


----------



## Domski (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not sure cool's quite the right word Jon 

Dom


----------

